# American Chopper changing networks on 12/25



## LtKernelPanic (Sep 22, 2003)

Just finished watching tonight's show and after it ended they ran an ad saying the show is moving to TLC starting on 12/25. Sucks for those of you who watch it in HD since there isn't an HD TLC. Maybe they'll keep it on Discovery HD for HD viewers.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I was just about to come post the same thing. 12/25 is all reruns. New shows start airing in January some time, I think the 18th of Jan.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Sucks.

I thought this was one of Discovery's most popular shows?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Hey, I figured a show like this would end up on SciFi Channel.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Discovery = TLC 

same company


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Hey, I figured a show like this would end up on SciFi Channel.


As a lead in or a lead out to wrestling? 

TLC and Discovery might be the same company but one is (available) in HD. The other isn't.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Nooo! OCC in HD was the best.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I believe it is going to stay on Discovery HD still.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well - here is a picture of me - with the OCC guys.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

rkester said:


> I believe it is going to stay on Discovery HD still.


Ooh, I hope so.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Since DHD tends to kind of be their destination for any of their properties in HD, I would think it would stay there, right?

Cute pic angbear, did you get a hug from Mikey?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

angbear1985 said:


> Well - here is a picture of me - with the OCC guys.


Hey... you're cute.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Where was that pic taken? Do you work for Wendy's?


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Philly!!! Use to work at Wendy's Corp. offices. The OCC guys built the Wendy's Chopper and when they were done, they came to Wendy's and presented the bike. VERY cool! Only 10 employees were chosen to meet the guys, and have their picture taken with them. I did NOT get chosen. My best friend did - so, I snuck to the press area with her! Before the person knew what was going on - I'd had my picture taken with them! Jr. is so nice. Very good speaker. Mikey is fun. Sr., is a good guy!


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Ang

That is soo cool. :up:

What a great pic 

Oh the OCC boys are cool too


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Good to know. Gotta update my SP.

I've met the guys, too, but only while at Sturgis. Didn't get to have my picture taken with them. But the pics I did take clearly show that Sr. loves Mikey more than Jr!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Discovery's HD channel seems to sample from all the Discovery networks, so I don't think you should worry. It's one of those Universal HD unique programming things instead of the TNT style SD simulcast.

I just TiVoed Jeremy Piven's travelogue through India, and it was apparently shot for the Travel Channel.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Philly Bill said:


> Sucks.
> 
> I thought this was one of Discovery's most popular shows?


Like Tobashadow said. Discovery and TLC are owned by the same company. I am guessing they moved it to TLC because no one watches TLC and a show as popular as American Chopper will hopefully pull some viewers to TLC's other shows.

Does anyone know what nights it will air when the new episodes start?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

angbear1985 said:


> Well - here is a picture of me - with the OCC guys.


I didn't notice your text when I asked myself "Who's the babe with those three dopes?". Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

angbear1985 said:


> Thanks Philly!!! Use to work at Wendy's Corp. offices. The OCC guys built the Wendy's Chopper and when they were done, they came to Wendy's and presented the bike. VERY cool! Only 10 employees were chosen to meet the guys, and have their picture taken with them. I did NOT get chosen. My best friend did - so, I snuck to the press area with her! Before the person knew what was going on - I'd had my picture taken with them! Jr. is so nice. Very good speaker. Mikey is fun. Sr., is a good guy!


I saw this episode... I like (liked) watching it on Discovery HD Theater.


----------

